

German Justice Minister Maas Terminates Federal Prosecutor Range - sarnowski
http://www.dw.com/en/german-justice-minister-maas-terminates-federal-prosecutor-range/a-18625000

======
sarnowski
tl;dr

"netzpolitik.org" was accused of treason for publishing classified documents
about plans by Germany's domestic spy agency to expand the surveillance of
online communication. A big outcry to protect freedom of press brought a big
political affair in which the federal prosecutor* was fired. The minister's
own role will still be discussed.

*) The same prosecutor decided to stop investigating the NSA's role in spying at german politicians/companies/people.

